# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Office 2007 et frontpage

## Defrancesco

Bonjour,
En allant consulter le nouvel office 2007, j'ai constat que Frontpage avait disparu?
A-t-il t remplac par un nouveau programme? Si oui lequel?
Merci de vos rponses.
daddy

----------


## Aitone

::pleure::   Front page n'est plus  ::cry::  

Tu trouveras toutes les infos ici

----------


## nemo69500

> Office 2007 marque donc la fin de FrontPage, qui disparat purement et simplement du catalogue de Microsoft. L'diteur devrait proposer  court terme Microsoft Expression, un nouveau logiciel de cration de pages Web. Concernant les systmes d'exploitation supports, Office 2007 exigera Windows XP Service Pack 2 et Windows Vista. Prvu pour une disponibilit dans le courant du dernier trimestre 2006, Office 2007 ne supportera pas Windows 2000.


citation prix sur un article de clubic :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3201...fice-2007.html

----------


## Defrancesco

Merci de vos rponses.

@+ Daddy

----------


## mind99

En effet Frontpage va s'arrter avec 9 ans de fidles et loyaux services.
Microsoft va lancer une nouvelle gamme de produit orient "graphisme" intitul :
Microsoft Expression.  :8O:  

D'aprs le compte rendu que j'ai sous les yeux, tir du magazine Programmez!, il y aurait Expression Blend, Expression Design, Expression Web. Reste  savoir si tous ces nouveaux produits seront  la hauteur des promesses de facilit de ralisation et de compatibilit.Une chose est sr, avant de se jeter comme une bte dans l'arne des nouveauts de dveloppement et de graphismes web estampills Gates, sans que vous pensiez que je n'aime pas avancer dans une jungle logiciel hostile au premier abord, je pense rester fidle encore quelques temps  Dreamweaver et Photoshop et j'attends avec impatience les premiers post au sujet de Microsoft Expression.

Bonne Journe  Tous

----------

